# Just another Hell's Bay restore



## Dillusion

Welp, in case you didn't notice me selling my fourth boat this year, I finally found one I won't be selling.

I told a few friends in key places to "call me wen you see it", and "it" being an amazing deal on a Hell's bay under $10k. That day finally came and I picked the boat up com islamarine yesterday.

It's a 2002 devil ray. The hull is solid but needs lots of work...new paint in the cockpit, new rigging, holes patched, new non skid, hull buffed...etc.

This one is being demo'd by me, everything stripped out and then dropped off at Glasser Boatworks for a complete restre of all of the above.

Before pic:


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Wow,Good for you! Glad every thing worked out so you could land that beauty. Keep the Pics coming...


----------



## TC

Congratulations!


----------



## cutrunner

Nice!
It will be for sale in 3 months


----------



## 8loco

I'm putting my name in for potential buyers.


----------



## mark_gardner

shes a sweet lookin ride, congrats


----------



## grovesnatcher

What a piece of junk ;D


----------



## permitchaser

Good looking hull. How long is, engine size, did push pole come with it, how's the trailer [smiley=gun-quake.gif] [smiley=cool2.gif] [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## Jeremy_James

Solid looking boat Matt.


----------



## lucasmccurdy

Congrats. Is this project Dave Ramsey approved? Lol


----------



## mmaher

Congrats on the new rig! Takes persistence to go thru 3 boats in a year to finally find the rig you wanted. Will be watching the progress!


----------



## Dillusion

> Congrats. Is this project Dave Ramsey approved?  Lol


yes, even after the restore I will still be within my budget from the previous thread.

I''ll be using my christmas money from various sources to fund the motor ;D


----------



## shiprock8

Congrats on your HB find.


----------



## Dillusion

Today was demo day. Stripped the skiff down to the bare hull and console so I could drop it off at Glasser's shop for him to begin work tommorow.

Took about 10 hours of work today. Removed all metal and rigging, as well as the lovely seadek padding on the floor and some other odds and ends.

The previous owner screwed wood blocks in the console...at least it was teak, I guess?










Transom needs work










Took everything off the bow. I want a clean front deck










Another plus...at least it came with an edson wheel!










halfway










everything off of transom










95% stripped in this photo...was just waiting for my tool to charge so I could remove the rest of the seadek










The boat was dropped off at Glasser's shop at 8PM tonight...I should have photo updates at the end of the week with a scheduled pickup for the week after next

The trailer needs to be dropped off at ramlin to have the hubs and bunks redone as well as new wiring...


----------



## Beavertail

Welcome to the club Matty


----------



## Barbs_deep

nice find. I would do the trailer work yourself to save some $$. The things you listed that need to be done are so simple.


----------



## rkmurphy

> nice find. I would do the trailer work yourself to save some $$. The things you listed that need to be done are so simple.


Agreed.

Sweet boat man. Congrats!


----------



## Dillusion

> nice find. I would do the trailer work yourself to save some $$. The things you listed that need to be done are so simple.


I may end up doing that.

I'm waiting for a call back from the ram-lin guy. My friends told me it was really cheap to have them service it, but honestly if I can do bunks, hubs, and lights, by myself I will just do it during the week.


----------



## Ginclear

Wow ! What a find ! That skiff looks rid hard , put up wet and bulletproof . 
I hope you can match it up with a good Merc or Yamaha 2s 25 . That would be 
sweet . Now that you've stripped her down to bare bones , aren't you curious 
as to what it weighs ? Can you weigh it ? Hells Bay claims 320 , but it may be 
less than that . That may be the only skiff out there that can beat or match 
our 2000 16 Waterman ultralight for draft ( 3" , engine and fuel ) . Anyway , 
Congratulations on your score ! You didn't settle , you kept juggling skiffs , 
you kept searching , and the results speak for themselves ! 

I'll keep watching this thread with great interest . I hope you keep us updated 
as the restoration progresses .


----------



## Dillusion

> Wow ! What a find ! That skiff looks rid hard , put up wet and bulletproof .
> I hope you can match it up with a good Merc or Yamaha 2s 25 . That would be
> sweet . Now that you've stripped her down to bare bones , aren't you curious
> as to what it weighs ? Can you weigh it ? Hells Bay claims 320 , but it may be
> less than that . That may be the only skiff out there that can beat or match
> our 2000 16 Waterman ultralight for draft ( 3" , engine and fuel ) . Anyway ,
> Congratulations on your score ! You didn't settle , you kept juggling skiffs ,
> you kept searching , and the results speak for themselves !
> 
> I'll keep watching this thread with great interest . I hope you keep us updated
> as the restoration progresses .


I'm planning on putting a mercury 40 2stroke on it...only 160lbs motor so it's not bad.

Finding a mercury 25 2-stroke with power tilt is a needle in a haystack.

The hull is extremely light while it is unrigged...you can easily pick it up.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

Wow great find and Congrats !


----------



## AfterHours2

Ive dealt with Ramlin before with maint. on a trailer and they are not too pricey. A lot of the parts they use are not your standard pick up at a trailer shop parts. They have everything you need in house so that may save you a little time if that is an issue. Best of luck on the build, rig has a ton of potential..


----------



## MariettaMike

nice boat

found this sales sheet

http://hellsbayboatworks.com/images/hb-images/hellsbay_media/hb_media_reviews/FFS0202_Devilray.pdf


----------



## bw510

Thats awesome ! This wasn't the boat that sold in bradenton was it?
I was so close to buying it (I think it was $8500 with 25merc but no ramlin trailer)but with two boats already it probably wouldn't have been a smart move financially..
Anyway congrats and can't wait to see this build!!


----------



## orlgheenoer

Keep the lift hooks as a reminder of the conception of the skiff.


----------



## Dillusion

> Thats awesome ! This wasn't the boat that sold in bradenton was it?
> I was so close to buying it (I think it was $8500 with 25merc but no ramlin trailer)but with two boats already it probably wouldn't have been a smart move financially..
> Anyway congrats and can't wait to see this build!!


This boat has been in Naples for the past decade or so. There was one for sale on the West Central coast recently that sold for $12,000 and was also in rough shape.



> Keep the lift hooks as a reminder of the conception of the skiff.


They're already off...didnt like them.


----------



## franklin.howell

I came within a hair of buying that skiff !!!!!!!!!!!!! If I would have had a place to store it I would have. I've got 2 Hell's Bays as it stands in my garage. It's the perfect tender for a yacht between 40' and 50'. I owned a Devilray identical to that a few years back and loved it. Some thoughts that may be of value: With 2 persons (350lbs total) sitting on the aft deck the skiff had a little trouble planing with a 25 Merc 2 stroke. I think the perfect engine for that skiff would be the Tohatsu 30hp fourstroke short shaft. You could mount a low poling platform over it and step right up to the platform from the aft deck. The skiff is MUCH tippier than the Whipray but that is easy to get used to. It is a 2 person skiff for sure.Poles like a dream and spins on a dime. Ride is amazingly soft for a skiff that size. Deadly quiet. Best of luck with it,I'm sure it will come out great.


----------



## permitchaser

Cool looking boat. Can't wait to see the up dates. What r u going to do about the motor


----------



## orlgheenoer

> Keep the lift hooks as a reminder of the conception of the skiff.


They're already off...didnt like them.
[/quote]
Don't blame you something else to catch your line on.


----------



## brunyan

Congrats. Big time jealous.


----------



## Dillusion

> I came within a hair of buying that skiff !!!!!!!!!!!!! If I would have had a place to store it I would have. I've got 2 Hell's Bays as it stands in my garage. It's the perfect tender for a yacht between 40' and 50'. I owned a Devilray identical to that a few years back and loved it. Some thoughts that may be of value: With 2 persons (350lbs total) sitting on the aft deck the skiff had a little trouble planing with a 25 Merc 2 stroke. I think the perfect engine for that skiff would be the Tohatsu 30hp fourstroke short shaft. You could mount a low poling platform over it and step right up to the platform from the aft deck. The skiff is MUCH tippier than the Whipray but that is easy to get used to. It is a 2 person skiff for sure.Poles like a dream and spins on a dime. Ride is amazingly soft for a skiff that size. Deadly quiet. Best of luck with it,I'm sure it will come out great.


The cards just lined up for me I guess, I got the owner down quite a bit on his asking price and also removed the motor from the deal. I couldn't say no.



> Cool looking boat. Can't wait to see the up dates. What r u going to do about the motor


Getting a 40 2-stroke Merc.


----------



## TidewateR

Merc 40 2stroke 3 cylinders weigh much more that 160lbs, esp. those with TNT. Closer to 215lbs...the beauty is that you can easy modify them to 60hp motors. 

Are you getting one of those 2 cylinder mercury 40's? Those weigh in around 165

regardless..cool skiff!


----------



## blittle

> ...the beauty is that you can easy modify them to 60hp.


You know you're from Louisiana when...


----------



## Dillusion

> Merc 40 2stroke 3 cylinders weigh much more that 160lbs, esp. those with TNT. Closer to 215lbs...the beauty is that you can easy modify them to 60hp motors.
> 
> Are you getting one of those 2 cylinder mercury 40's? Those weigh in around 165
> 
> regardless..cool skiff!


Yeah I was wrong and went to look at the weight on the sticker today, it's 204lbs. Still less than the 250lb Yamaha 4-stroke that was on the transom previously.


----------



## cutrunner

> ...the beauty is that you can easy modify them to 60hp.
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're from Louisiana when...
Click to expand...

That's good haha


----------



## Dillusion

Just spoke to Jon, we're going to do a two-tone with guide green just like grovesnatcher did.

We're also doing nonskid on the cockpit floor and the poling platform top too...

This is going to turn out better than I thought!


----------



## FlyFisherK

> Just spoke to Jon, we're going to do a two-tone with guide green just like grovesnatcher did.
> 
> We're also doing nonskid on the cockpit floor and the poling platform top too...
> 
> This is going to turn out better than I thought!


Does yours have no liner? Mine has no liner but has sea dek on cockpit floor. Would think that would be better than nonskid. But i do like that color combo.


----------



## Dillusion

> Just spoke to Jon, we're going to do a two-tone with guide green just like grovesnatcher did.
> 
> We're also doing nonskid on the cockpit floor and the poling platform top too...
> 
> This is going to turn out better than I thought!
> 
> 
> 
> Does yours have no liner? Mine has no liner but has sea dek on cockpit floor.  Would think that would be better than nonskid.  But i do like that color combo.
Click to expand...

Mine has no liner, it's a super light boat.

Mine HAD seadek on the cockpit floor from the previous owner, but I would never do it again. Seadek feels amazing and is great to walk on, but it's not for me on this build at least.

I *MIGHT* do it on the poling platform later down the road, but we'll see...


----------



## FlyFisherK

I love mine with no liner. Definitely keeps the weight down and makes the boat super light. The reason i find it beneficial is that it keeps down on the noise when getting off the platform or if something falls and hits the deck. But sea dek on the poling platform makes all the difference. That's one place I'll always have sea dek.


----------



## Dillusion

Work has started...

WOW, when I first got the boat it didn't look that bad...but when Glasser has his way with the paint it just comes to life. I had no idea the hull paint could look this good!

Before on the left, polished on the right...


----------



## mikeregas

Damn that looks nice...

Can't wait to make an offer on this one [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Shadowcast

I know you have been waiting on an HB for a long time. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson

It's gonna be a mean skiff [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## grovesnatcher

He does amazing work your going to love it! That's going to be a cool little boat, now that I've been fishing mine I really like the 25 hp. The boat is very weight sensitive so be careful going with a 40. It's really a lot of weight difference for such a small boat. I'm a big guy 220 so it may depend on the anglers but its get up on plane instantly with 2 people so far I haven't even touched bottom with the boat or skeg. Enjoy the build


----------



## asrrussell

That looks great. My boat is also in with Mr. Glasser right now getting a coffin box built in along with a couple other things. He does do great work.


----------



## pudding08

Looking great Matty!! Johnathan does some great work!


----------



## Lt25

With Jonathon working on it, you're gonna have a new boat when he is finished with it!


----------



## Dillusion

Worked on the trailer last week but never took photos...

Ramlin wanted like $800 to service everything and couldnt do it until after the holidays. I did it myself for $300 in parts...

New winch and jack:










New LED lights:



















They also had the original devilray fender grip tape templates in stock, I think I got the last one...one of the fenders was missing one so I replaced it:










And of course new carpet on everything from Lowes, it the grey outdoor carpet. The wood for the bunks is pretty shot so once they rot out I will just get new proper bunks with the black carpet in a few years.

Also a skiff update:

Jonathan was able to cut the old ears off of the transom so the new 12" outboard bracket will fit.


----------



## pudding08

Saved your self some $$ by doing it yourself! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Rediculous

I really hope you hang on to this one, it really is a sweet little skiff. 

I need a new winch. Where'd you get that one, looks nice. I'm also thinking about an electric winch from harbor freight.


----------



## Dillusion

> I really hope you hang on to this one, it really is a sweet little skiff.
> 
> I need a new winch. Where'd you get that one, looks nice. I'm also thinking about an electric winch from harbor freight.


I got it for $40 on amazon, it was $10 more than a standard winch. I think the retail on it is like $100 though.


----------



## Creek Runner

> I really hope you hang on to this one, it really is a sweet little skiff.
> 
> I need a new winch. Where'd you get that one, looks nice. I'm also thinking about an electric winch from harbor freight.
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for $40 on amazon, it was $10 more than a standard winch. I think the retail on it is like $100 though.
Click to expand...

If you got that winch for $40 you should have bought as many as you could that's cheaper than my cost as a dealer way way cheaper!!! 

Btw best/last winch you will ever own!


----------



## blittle

Mattyvac - master wheeler dealer. I get more joy from the bargains you find than the builds.


----------



## Dillusion

> I really hope you hang on to this one, it really is a sweet little skiff.
> 
> I need a new winch. Where'd you get that one, looks nice. I'm also thinking about an electric winch from harbor freight.
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for $40 on amazon, it was $10 more than a standard winch. I think the retail on it is like $100 though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you got that winch for $40 you should have bought as many as you could that's cheaper than my cost as a dealer way way cheaper!!!
> 
> Btw best/last winch you will ever own!
Click to expand...

There were two available, someone bought the other one.

it came with a cracked faceplate which is why I think it was discounted. I called fulton and they 2nd-day air'd me a new piece for free. 



> Mattyvac - master wheeler dealer. I get more joy from the bargains you find than the builds.


Dude I'm the internet master of deals.

I just got a Solas 13P prop for my merc 40 2-stroke for $150 instead of $250 because of a price mistake on amazon as well....


----------



## MariettaMike

> Btw best/last winch you will ever own!


I agree with the best, but wouldn't bet on that "last" part...


----------



## Dillusion

YAY today was patch the holes day...




























What a cut open HB transom looked like before re-filling and re-glassing:










And now glass:














































Needless to say, Glasser is really good at this shit.


----------



## Barbs_deep

wow, can't wait to see the end result. Maybe I should drop off my B2 to him so he can transform it to a waterman ;D


----------



## Snookdaddy

> wow, can't wait to see the end result. Maybe I should drop off my B2 to him so he can transform it to a waterman  ;D


Basically, a pair of decals, full foam core and you'll have it! ;D


----------



## Dillusion

Everything was dropped off at powdercoat this morning/afternoon...

platform, tabs, latches, transom eyes, seat posts and backrest holders, other small parts.

The platform was finished last night. The googan rod holders were removed from the platform, and the weird front-facing tab was also relocated to the rear where it will be used horizontally as a new-style LED stern light base.

Old:










Halfway:










Gone:










New light base welded on in the back middle, and old tibor holes patched up in the background there:


----------



## grovesnatcher

Looks great nice work on the holes. It's really coming along quickly.


----------



## Dillusion

More stuff

Transom filled and being faired out. Notice all the rust gone from the old outboard mount and no more holes!










Did some pre-rigging to my wiring harness last night. My fuse panel, thermal fuse, and battery will all be screwed unto the sidewall underneath the rear deck, so I measured it out and made my harness last night:

Full harness










During routing the wires, see the screws holding them in place?










Screws removed and everything zip tied in place:










Now this will just be lined up and dropped into place in the skiff.


----------



## permitchaser

That looks very neat. I need to do that on my boat. It looks like snakes are having a meeting down there ;D


----------



## Dillusion

Nice shiny transom.

Picking up new cushions and powdercoated items today.

Will be at the shop to install some stuff while Jon works more magic.


----------



## swaddict

it's starting to really come together, can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Dillusion

MOAR STUFF!

BEFORE/DURING/AFTER:










BOAT IS ALMOST DONE! Slated for pickup/rigging playtime Sunday night...

Powdercoating is done and tabs/transom hooks installed:





























LOOK AT THIS TRANSOM. HOLY SHIT. IT LOOKS LIKE IT CAME FROM A MOLD:










"Hey did you powdercoat EVERYTHING?" "yes, we did"





































Mercury 40HP 2-stroke courtesy of Tylr @ Castaway Customs, I wouldn't be able to live this dream of owning a sick HB without him. He let me take this motor off his hands!










So shiny...


----------



## Jacob_Johnson

Oh my. I'm jealous [smiley=eyepopping.gif]


----------



## el9surf

Looks amazing Matt, especially seeing where it was before, all full of rust stained holes. Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## mikeregas

> Looks amazing Matt, especially seeing where it was before, all full of rust stained holes. Cant wait to see the finished product!



HAHA!! Can't wait to make an offer on the finished product [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

It does look great!


----------



## blittle

Awesome, ole Glasser does good work. And that black powder coat is never a bad idea. 

My powder coated fuel fill cap leaked water in and fuel out because the thickness of coating messed up the area where the o-ring sat. Just a heads up. I ended up not using the powder coated cap, buying a new cap and it worked great.


----------



## Net 30

> Awesome, ole Glasser does good work. And that black powder coat is never a bad idea.
> 
> My powder coated fuel fill cap leaked water in and fuel out because the thickness of coating messed up the area where the o-ring sat. Just a heads up. I ended up not using the powder coated cap, buying a new cap and it worked great.


X2...my friend did the same black and it soon chipped due to the metal fuel nozzle scraping against it.


----------



## Dillusion

> Awesome, ole Glasser does good work. And that black powder coat is never a bad idea.
> 
> My powder coated fuel fill cap leaked water in and fuel out because the thickness of coating messed up the area where the o-ring sat. Just a heads up. I ended up not using the powder coated cap, buying a new cap and it worked great.
> 
> 
> 
> X2...my friend did the same black and it soon chipped due to the metal fuel nozzle scraping against it.
Click to expand...

God damnit, well, it's an easy swap if it fails.

The powdercoater taped off the entire inside of the deck fill plus the threads and o-ring area on the screw in cap...so we'll see.


----------



## creekfreak

Very nice kiddo.Have to comment on this restore topic to keep me updated.Im enjoy this skiff restore. [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## Dillusion

Picked up the new cushions from my upholstery guy today. He re-used the same starboard and foam, which he said was high quality stuff, and he just redid the vinyl.




























Reminder of the old cushions:


----------



## Chasintail22

Looking great Matt, cant wait to see it in person! (btw you didn't miss out on the lagoon today, wasn't anything special)


----------



## Dillusion

> Looking great Matt, cant wait to see it in person! (btw you didn't miss out on the lagoon today, wasn't anything special)


Heard the wind was at least cooperative...also better than being stuck at home doing errands with the woman all day!


----------



## 8loco

What battery are you running?


----------



## pudding08

> What battery are you running?


The one in the picture looks like a Odyssey PC680.  Is that correct Matty?


----------



## Dillusion

> What battery are you running?
> 
> 
> 
> The one in the picture looks like a Odyssey PC680.  Is that correct Matty?
Click to expand...

That's correct. Just enough battery for the merc 40 and the little accessories.


----------



## 8loco

How simple is the setup going to be? Tach, water pressure gauge, bilge, livewell, lights, etc?


----------



## Mavericky

Nice work!  Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## Dillusion

> How simple is the setup going to be? Tach, water pressure gauge, bilge, livewell, lights, etc?


Super simple. Bilge and rear stern light.

Console with have two toggles for the above and a 3" teleflex tach, as well as the required control gear and key start/kill switch. Nothing more.


----------



## Dillusion

Well today is Monday, and I left the boat at Glasser's shop a little while longer. There are big plans for the detail of this boat...and also a complete 180 on the color non-skid choice. I will keep that a secret until it's done- no more guide green!

Still lots of small odds and ends to do like buff the motor, add a rod bungee, so a strip of seadek on the rod holder, etc.

I went to the shop again on Sunday to service the motor while Jon was working on the hull. The motor needed a complete service and it took me almost 7 hours to finish it. Carbs, rusted bolts, fuel pump, thermostat, water pump, etc...let's just sya on a 1999 Merc 2-stroke there are ALLOT of stubborn bolts that require some hammer and liquid wrench time.

New-style cowling on 1999 merc with no buff yet.










The cockpit was rolled with the final coat of awl grip before the non-skif, and the hull is completely buffed out. 

Before/after, but no nonskid yet:










This was just gelcoat before the awl grip:










The complete hull has been buffed including the underside:


----------



## kfa4303

She looks beautiful Matty! How did you get the old seadeck type material off? Did you have to grind/scrape it off, or did you use some sort of releasing agent? Thanks!


----------



## Dillusion

> She looks beautiful Matty! How did you get the old seadeck type material off? Did you have to grind/scrape it off, or did you use some sort of releasing agent? Thanks!


Combination of ways. It depends on what thickness of seadeck you are dealing with. 8mm comes off much easier than 3-6mm pads.

If you have thick 8mm or more:

First, mix some industrial strength goof off in the yellow tin bottle with hot water inside a spray bottle. Do about 75/25 mix of goof off/water.

Then use a putty knife, sharp scraper, or plastic spackle scraper to lift up on corner of the seadeck, then while lifting it up spray some of that mixture all around the edges of the pad and also under while lifting, and ALSO as you are lifting and applying upward pressure to the piece you are clinging onto, keep cutting under the pad where it is still stuck to the surface in strips, pull-spray-cut-pull-spray-cut-etc.

If you have 6mm or less:

Buy a 12v grout removal/multi tool like this one: http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-nextec-12.0v-multi-tool-with-quick-release/p-00930566000P

There is a silver flat sharp attachment which is used to scrape out old floor vinyl and glue during renovations. This thing is amazing and will cut through the seadek and glue like butter. You can even use it on the thicker stuff if you want.


----------



## 8loco

I like the color choice of non skid. It turned out nice.


----------



## Dillusion

> I like the color choice of non skid. It turned out nice.


Did you sneak a peak at the shop?


----------



## 8loco

> I like the color choice of non skid. It turned out nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you sneak a peak at the shop?
Click to expand...

Yeah. Something like that.


----------



## el9surf

Yep saw it earlier looks good. It will look great with all that black powdercoating you did.


----------



## kfa4303

> She looks beautiful Matty! How did you get the old seadeck type material off? Did you have to grind/scrape it off, or did you use some sort of releasing agent? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Combination of ways. It depends on what thickness of seadeck you are dealing with. 8mm comes off much easier than 3-6mm pads.
> 
> If you have thick 8mm or more:
> 
> First, mix some industrial strength goof off in the yellow tin bottle with hot water inside a spray bottle. Do about 75/25 mix of goof off/water.
> 
> Then use a putty knife, sharp scraper, or plastic spackle scraper to lift up on corner of the seadeck, then while lifting it up spray some of that mixture all around the edges of the pad and also under while lifting, and ALSO as you are lifting and applying upward pressure to the piece you are clinging onto, keep cutting under the pad where it is still stuck to the surface in strips, pull-spray-cut-pull-spray-cut-etc.
> 
> If you have 6mm or less:
> 
> Buy a 12v grout removal/multi tool like this one: http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-nextec-12.0v-multi-tool-with-quick-release/p-00930566000P
> 
> There is a silver flat sharp attachment which is used to scrape out old floor vinyl and glue during renovations. This thing is amazing and will cut through the seadek and glue like butter. You can even use it on the thicker stuff if you want.
Click to expand...


Awesome! Good to know that stuff can be removed, if need be. I'm guessing the thinner material is harder to remove because it tends to shred and tear apart. Are you going to put some fresh seadeck down, or just use some removable matts, or something. 
I've been meaning to get some industrial restaurant/kitchen mats. They're super durable, easy on the legs and knees, come in several colors and lift right out so you can rise the hull. You can also cut them to shape pretty easily too. I guess I'll have to ask Santa.
Keep the updates coming! She's gonna be a stunner. Do you think you'll have her slimed by New Years?


----------



## Dillusion

Definitely by New Years, I'm trying to fish this weekend.

Ran into lots of problems today reassembling the skiff...will update tommorow.


----------



## FlyFisherK

> Ran into lots of problems today reassembling the skiff...will update tommorow.


That's never good. Hopefully it wasn't major. You've done a great job getting it restored so far.


----------



## Sheremeta

Welcome to your first restore. It's to be expected plus some. It is looking really good. Be proud, a big upgrade from that IPB and Ankona.


----------



## Dillusion

> Welcome to your first restore. It's to be expected plus some. It is looking really good. Be proud, a big upgrade from that IPB and Ankona.



I know, there's always issues. It gets frustrating when you complete two things and then one new problem pops up.

The motor had a rusted out steering tube, needs to be reamed and cleaned.
The steering cable notch in the underside of the cap needs to be enlarged.
Getting the #8 bolts back into the rear sponson hatches has lead to 4 stripped screw heads so far, it's been a horrible experience haha...but we'll get it done today.

Stopping by lowes in a few minutes for some more screws and then back to the shop all day.


----------



## Sheremeta

It will be worth it. You really get to know everything about your boat. It could be worse, you could be restoring a car.


----------



## Barbs_deep

Not sure on lowes quality of their hardware. But my experience with big box stores has been that their stainless has been ok at best. Not a big fan of cheap stainless


----------



## --AL--

x2 on this. I had once some 316 stainless steel machine screws from Mcmaster along with identical sized home depot stainless and the HD stainless developed rust colored streaks and just looked worn out after just a couple saltwater exposures.



> Not sure on lowes quality of their hardware. But my experience with big box stores has been that their stainless has been ok at best. Not a big fan of cheap stainless


----------



## permitchaser

Man restoring a boat has it problems. Yep I buy my stainless screws and bolts from my local Ace Hardware store. I started replacing all so puting a cap back on took a lot of screws :'(


----------



## el9surf

I get my stainless from ace seems like better quality also cheaper than lowes and hd


----------



## mark_gardner

ace is the place


----------



## Dillusion

Still have rigging to do, these shots were cleverly taken to hide all the wire mess inside the cockpit right now.

Hats off to Jonathan Glasser, if you need anything get in touch with him for your boat or skiff. He went above and beyond and helped me for two extra days to iron out all the issues.

Enjoy


----------



## coconutgroves

I just had to use a wet wipe to clean myself up. That looks killer Matty. Awesome job man.


----------



## jboriol

Nice ride! If it were easy we'd all be doing it!


----------



## rkmurphy

Bravo. You have one sweet rig there buddy. Hopefully it'll keep you happy for years to come.

Post some slime and on the water shots.


----------



## Barbs_deep

beautiful skiff


----------



## TC

Darkside! Looking good, bro.


----------



## FlyFisherK

In the process of getting my darkside stickers! Can't wait. Your skiff turned out amazing. Great job


----------



## Sheremeta

Beautiful. How close does the bunk come to that strake?


----------



## Dillusion

> Beautiful.  How close does the bunk come to that strake?


The trailer was custom made, so the strake sits right on the edge of that bunk. Dont know if that was intentional or not from ramlin.


----------



## cutrunner

Ramlin does it intentiinally so it only loads properly or not at all, well I guess yu stil could load it wrong but it would be very tilted


----------



## Rookiemistake

Can we get a round about total for the damage to the wallet?


----------



## PG350

I find it is easier to not to add up the cost so I can sleep better. I stop counting the cost of my crappy little boat long time ago.


----------



## shiprock8

The allgrip looks awesome and the color is very cool.


----------



## Dillusion

> Can we get a round about total for the damage to the wallet?


I would rather not say due to the deals I made for both the boat and the work that was done.



> I find it is easier to not to add up the cost so I can sleep better.  I stop counting the cost of my crappy little boat long time ago.


I actually made an excel spreadsheet with every single dollar I spent on this build.


----------



## Dillusion

Went out for the first time today to meet mother nature giving me the finger...though it was a good time to test the boat out in less than desirable conditions:










Was only out for an hour or so.

WOT I hit 36MPH on the last run I did, and cruised easily at 26-28MPH.

I only ran the motor for 30 minutes or so because I was running without a thermostat....don't want to foul up the motor too bad until the new one comes in this week.

Dont know if you can see it in the photo but I'm also running the steering wheel with a lug not as the center cap since I lost the plastic insert for my edson wheel. Fun.










Will get some rigging photos later on today.


----------



## RigaRoo

All I can say Matty is that, that thing is sick.... It makes me want to kick my j14...


----------



## Jestevez

> Went out for the first time today to meet mother nature giving me the finger...though it was a good time to test the boat out in less than desirable conditions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was only out for an hour or so.
> 
> WOT I hit 36MPH on the last run I did, and cruised easily at 26-28MPH.
> 
> I only ran the motor for 30 minutes or so because I was running without a thermostat....don't want to foul up the motor too bad until the new one comes in this week.
> 
> Dont know if you can see it in the photo but I'm also running the steering wheel with a lug not as the center cap since I lost the plastic insert for my edson wheel. Fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will get some rigging photos later on today.


Sweat skiff Matty!


----------



## cutrunner

Lookin real good!
Gotta get that rust off the wheel too


----------



## shiprock8

The grey looks awesome!


----------



## McFly

Saw you heading out of MINWR as I was heading in, wish I could have seen it up close but man that thing looked sweet...neck still hurts from the near 180 degree swivel!  Nice job!


----------



## Barbs_deep

Looks great ! Only thing I would have done differently is put the GPS on a RAM mount. Seems like it would be tough to see from where its at, but it could just be the picture.


----------



## Dillusion

> Looks great ! Only thing I would have done differently is put the GPS on a RAM mount. Seems like it would be tough to see from where its at, but it could just be the picture.


It's just the photo, it's very easy to see and reach.


----------



## rkmurphy

How did it run? Relatively comfortably and pretty dry ride?


----------



## Dillusion

> How did it run?  Relatively comfortably and pretty dry ride?


In a 15ft boat you get pretty pounded, so I could definitely feel that. But I was dry as a bone, this is one of the driest skiffs I have ever ridden in especially for it's size.


----------



## cutrunner

How well did it react to engine trim?


----------



## Dillusion

> How well did it react to engine trim?


Porpoises like a mofo, with one person at least, with the motor trimmed up. Tabs down solved that obviously...but then with the tabs down turning is harder so it's give and take.


----------



## byrdseye

Beautiful.......congrats!


----------



## Barbs_deep

> How well did it react to engine trim?
> 
> 
> 
> Porpoises like a mofo, with one person at least, with the motor trimmed up. Tabs down solved that obviously...but then with the tabs down turning is harder so it's give and take.
Click to expand...

any small HB hull is going to porpoise w/o tabs. At least thats been my experience with new and old waterman hull and professional.


----------



## MariettaMike

> Picked up the new cushions from my upholstery guy today. He re-used the same starboard and foam, which he said was high quality stuff, and he just redid the vinyl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminder of the old cushions:


What did you build up the bottom of your seat posts with?


----------



## Net 30

> How well did it react to engine trim?
> 
> 
> 
> Porpoises like a mofo, with one person at least, with the motor trimmed up. Tabs down solved that obviously...but then with the tabs down turning is harder so it's give and take.
Click to expand...

I agree.....I fished a lot on a friends Devil Ray on Little Torch and he had to constantly adjust trim/tabs to find the sweet spot.

Jon does great work! Have fun with the new sled.


----------



## Dillusion

> Picked up the new cushions from my upholstery guy today. He re-used the same starboard and foam, which he said was high quality stuff, and he just redid the vinyl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminder of the old cushions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you build up the bottom of your seat posts with?
Click to expand...

It didn't work. It was clear tubing from lowes. The wall thickness was too much.


----------



## Dillusion

Rigging pics:


----------



## McFly

As impressive as the photos are, your rigging was even more so in person.  Great job.  Now that you have found the skiff that you will be keeping, let me know when you get bored and want to tackle someone else's skiff!


----------



## Dillusion

> As impressive as the photos are, your rigging was even more so in person.  Great job.  Now that you have found the skiff that you will be keeping, let me know when you get bored and want to tackle someone else's skiff!


Thanks!

I saw your video on YT with the ETEC, I didn't hear any alarms though?


----------



## pudding08

Looking great Matty!!


----------



## Guest

I would say that Glasser made yet another Skiff better then it ever was brand new, but I have yet to hear a customer say anything other then " My Skiff is now Amazing".

You will always have issues as the Skiff as it was designed for a 25hp Motor being short with smaller sponsons then a Whipray or Professional. Having a Skiff Hull @ 260lbs. and a Motor @ 210lbs. Would be like having Twin Yamaha F70 Motors on a Professional.  :  This came from someone who was involved in the build. I'm sure if you posted the Motor on Custom Gheenoe hit would only take a few days and you would have a Super Clean 25hp Merc. And a good chunk of Cash.

I would also think about enclosing your electrical in a Acrylic Case as I would bet it shows some corrosion already.

Hope you keep it it a while and work out the bugs. I need to give you a call soon.


----------



## cutrunner

Indont know anything about the devilray but I do know too heavy of a motor on any hull will cause it to porpoise a lot. But if you don't mind tabbing it down a little and having the extra speed then what the heck.
That hull is really 210#?


----------



## Dillusion

> Indont know anything about the devilray but I do know too heavy of a motor on any hull will cause it to porpoise a lot. But if you don't mind tabbing it down a little and having the extra speed then what the heck.
> That hull is really 210#?


I have heard several figures on the hull weight. The official spec is 290lbs, I have heard 260lbs like Darin said and also 310lbs. So I figure 300lb average.

The original merc 25 that came with the boat had Power TNT and was 125lbs as opposed to 114lbs for the manual TNT merc 25hp motors. This 40HP motor only weighs 204lbs which is an ~80lb difference.

The original merc 25, and original owners can attest to this, has problems getting the boat on plane with two passengers (averaging 320lbs) on the back seat. Right now with this 40 there is absolutely no problem with that at all...

Here is the current hole-shot with the 40 and all the weight on the back: 

http://distilleryvesper3-11.ak.instagram.com/a5ba85de5d4411e38d5b123cfa34abb1_101.mp4

or

http://instagram.com/p/hhRnxkhQnX/



> I would say that Glasser made yet another Skiff better then it ever was brand new, but I have yet to hear a customer say anything other then " My Skiff is now Amazing".
> 
> You will always have issues as the Skiff as it was designed for a 25hp Motor being short with smaller sponsons then a Whipray or Professional. Having a Skiff Hull @ 260lbs. and a Motor @ 210lbs. Would be like having Twin Yamaha F70 Motors on a Professional.  :  This came from someone who was involved in the build. I'm sure if you posted the Motor on Custom Gheenoe hit would only take a few days and you would have a Super Clean 25hp Merc. And a good chunk of Cash.
> 
> I would also think about enclosing your electrical in a Acrylic Case as I would bet it shows some corrosion already.
> 
> Hope you keep it it a while and work out the bugs. I need to give you a call soon.


Your analogy is kinda off but yeah, sort of. You also need to take into account where the two passengers sit on this skiff and take into account their extra 320lbs on average which is always on the back seat- that's where your porpoising comes from more-so than the motor weight.

Lets say I had the merc 25 @ 125lbs but was a guy your size like 6'4....that's the same weight in the rear of the skiff as my merc 40 plus me at 175lbs (5'8") on the back of the skiff. So it's all relative...

As a side note- at the price I got this motor for from Tyler, who I am thankful for that he did sell it to me, I would not be saving much money to find a 'nice' merc 25hp 2-stroke.


----------



## el9surf

Honestly if your skiff drafts shallow and tabs and motor trim fix the porposing issue I wouldn't even worry about it. My old 15 hpx would start to porpoise at wot untill I would drop the nose with the tabs. I quickly learned to drive around with the tabs engaged enough to stabilize the bow. 
The fact that its a short boat with a lot of power almost seems like this could be expected.


----------



## cor21e

can you post a pic of your stern light? do you like it?


----------



## rkmurphy

My boat porpoises without tabs and I have no qualms. Put the tabs down and forget about it. Your boat is amazing as is and you should be very proud.


----------



## Dillusion

> can you post a pic of your stern light? do you like it?


I love it, much more than the hella fold down light

Here's a pic during the install


----------



## Dillusion

> My boat porpoises without tabs and I have no qualms. Put the tabs down and forget about it. Your boat is amazing as is and you should be very proud.


I consider the porpoising giving it character. I am super proud!


----------



## el9surf

Matt who makes that light? Is it led?


----------



## Dillusion

> Matt who makes that light? Is it led?


Yes it's led. It's on all the new hbs as they don't use the hella lights anymore. It's made by attwood and called the "waketower" light.


----------



## cor21e

ya I have been looking for one like that. was thinking about mounting it to the top of the motor cowling.


----------



## BayStYat

> My boat porpoises without tabs and I have no qualms. Put the tabs down and forget about it. Your boat is amazing as is and you should be very proud.
> 
> 
> 
> I consider the porpoising giving it character. I am super proud!
Click to expand...

The end


----------



## coconutgroves

> ya I have been looking for one like that. was thinking about mounting it to the top of the motor cowling.


I have my light rigged on top of my cowling. I've gone through 3 - it just is a tough place for a light. Get a holder welded to your platform. Much nicer.


----------



## oysterbreath

OH WOW! Glasser once again shows us the difference between amateur hour and PRO WORK! This is some PRO WORK indeed!


----------



## cor21e

Why would it be any rougher? Plus Leds are solid state lights. They dont rattle apart. Have you gone three waketower attwood lights?


----------



## Dillusion

Small update.

Sent the remaining parts to powdercoat while I was at work this week. finally had the wheel and the thru hull done. Let me say, it looks amazing. Having the steering wheel black instead of the standard aluminum finish is just wow.

I also replaced the old front bulkhead drains. The old ones were cracking and losing their black color, they were fading to grey. I had my buddy at HB get me some new ones as well as new drain piping...you can't really tell in the pics I guess.



















I also have some livorsi LED nav lights coming in for the bow tommorow or Monday. Will post pics of that after they're installed.


----------



## Snookdaddy

You should have left the knob and the center nut natural to offset the whole wheel...




Just kidding man... It looks great!


----------



## shiprock8

Very cool little skiff.


----------



## sickz284u

Boat looks great Matty. Congrats bro. I could see you keeping this skiff for a long time.


----------



## tomahawk

Are the colors on this white with grey non skid? Looks awesome!


----------



## Dillusion

> Are the colors on this white with grey non skid? Looks awesome!


Yes white and grey


----------



## Net 30

> I also have some livorsi LED nav lights coming in for the bow tommorow or Monday. Will post pics of that after they're installed.


When you get them, let me know if they are a 1 for 1 replacement with the original shark eyes. I've been considering replacing on my 17.8 but don't want to get into a re-fit if the size is diff.


----------



## el9surf

I got them on mine as well. Livorsi makes an adapter plate.


----------



## shiprock8

I am getting the Lavorski shark eyes on mine, but it did not have shark eyes before, so new installation.


----------



## Blatattack

Where did you get the darkside sticker?


----------



## Net 30

> I got them on mine as well. Livorsi makes an adapter plate.


I saw the adapter plates but was wondering if the size of the original hole on the hull sides will fit the new Livorsi Shark Eye without cutting glass?


----------



## jonathanglasser71

The Lavorsi lights are a lot smaller than the shark eyes .I do know of a guy who could make those old holes disappear though . Skiff looks great Matty !


----------



## byrdseye

Sweet Skiff.......you guys did a beautiful job.


----------



## jboriol

Matty I think I passed you going down I95 today on my way up to New Smyrna. Skiff looked so good I got whiplash going down the interstate.

Good Work , hope you enjoy this one!


----------



## Dillusion

> Where did you get the darkside sticker?


Tyler can cut you one at castaway customs, or jon glasser can as well



> Matty I think I passed you going down I95 today on my way up to New Smyrna.  Skiff looked so good I got whiplash going down the interstate.
> 
> Good Work , hope you enjoy this one!


If it was around 11AM this morning I was heading south after camping overnight in the goon


----------



## Dillusion

Installed the livorsi lights tonight. Drilling a 1x2" hole in a hells bay is always fun.

I made sure to measure nine times.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Great Job Matty ...She's better than her former Glory


----------



## cor21e

Give a pic of the shark eye With the side profile


----------



## McFly

Nice!  I wonder if the former owner has been following this thread - kind of like seeing your ex loose weight, change her hair, and get "enhancements".... 

Well done Matt!


----------



## Dillusion

> Give a pic of the shark eye With the side profile


This is the best I have right now. The lights are in the same location as factory ones would have been, you can reference photos of a 17.8 pro which has the same design.


----------



## Dillusion

Finally some nice photos...


----------



## gfish

> I got them on mine as well. Livorsi makes an adapter plate.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the adapter plates but was wondering if the size of the original hole on the hull sides will fit the new Livorsi Shark Eye without cutting glass?
Click to expand...

I put the adaptor plate on my Pro and it fit over the existing holes perfectly!


----------



## Dillusion

Been tinkering and finishing up odds and ends the last few weeks...and trying to fish in this horrible weather.

While I was wiring in the front livorsi lights, I spliced in a red quad LED I had laying around and just zip tied it under the side console with the rest of my wires, the LED is super bright so it provides a nice ambient light in the skiff...for those 5 times a year I use my navs lol



















Then last week, I saw a photo glasser posted of Bob's 17.8 he was refurb'ing and I saw that they removed the old black plastic drain tube and installed a SS captured drain- I've been trying to do that all along!!!! 

Normally I would get the ORCA brand drain plug that fits inside the flanged brass tube that most manufacturers use for the drains, but my old HB didn't have the brass tube. it was just three black plastic tubes with three jon-boat tension rubber plug thingies.

I ended up picking up 3 7/8" SS drain plugs and sending them to powdercoat so they matched the rest of the metal on the boat.

In the process, I removed the old black plastic tubes and sanded the inside of the holes, which left the core foam exposed. Now I know the core foam doesn't hold any water and I could have just left it like that- but I wanted to just make it 'finished'. I had some guide green gelcoat laying around in my garage so I used that to seal up the three drain tubes:










After that cured for two days, the drains were at the powdercoaters:










Nice and...black.

MUCH BETTER! Nice SS captured drain plugs instead of black plastic and rubber jon-boat plugs!


----------



## shiprock8

Wow! Your skiff is looking great!


----------



## swaddict

looks good, where are you getting the powder coating done at?


----------



## Dillusion

> looks good, where are you getting the powder coating done at?


LMI Powdercoating by the Orlando intl Airport


----------



## Net 30

> looks good, where are you getting the powder coating done at?
> 
> 
> 
> LMI Powdercoating by the Orlando intl Airport
Click to expand...

Drains look good. I have the same plastic drains on my 17.8 and they leak like a biatch....the stainless one be a good upgrade.

Question: How would these work if you have a live well and a release well like mine? Both require stand pipes for overflow and the pipes plug into the old plastic drain holes?


----------



## permitchaser

That is a cool boat . I have a metal drain on my boat that has a brass screw in plug. I like yours much better


----------



## Dillusion

> looks good, where are you getting the powder coating done at?
> 
> 
> 
> LMI Powdercoating by the Orlando intl Airport
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drains look good.  I have the same plastic drains on my 17.8 and they leak like a biatch....the stainless one be a good upgrade.
> 
> Question:  How would these work if you have a live well and a release well like mine?  Both require stand pipes for overflow and the pipes plug into the old plastic drain holes?
Click to expand...

Yeah my plastic drains in my sponsons, even with generous 5200, leaked water by the end of the day. I had almost a half gallon in each sponson when I was back at the ramp so I could never use them for dry storage...I went out for a wet test with one of the drains and just some light clear silicone last week before I got them coated and the well was dry as a bone all day with the new SS plug.

If you are using the right-angle shaped PVC pipe that fits into the current black plastic drain as an overflow- and you switch to the new SS plugs like these- you will need to install a new overflow system....Either a single drain at a certain height which just overflows the extra water out of the hole by itself (can be done with and without fencing/mesh in the hole) or you need to drill a second hole in line with the garboard plug but you will basically have the same leakage issues and you're not solving anything.

See the photo (Not mine! This is another devilray from years ago at the factory) below for a factory HB example install with a livewell overflow tube and a SS captured plug, look at the bottom right of the photo on the inside-side of the sponson:


----------



## gfish

That top through hull is for the lid drain.
What about drilling a hole in the PVC on the inside and using it for the live well drain. When you want it dry you could plug it with a rubber stopper.
I had a gheenoe that was set up similarly.


----------



## Dillusion

> That top through hull is for the lid drain.
> What about drilling a hole in the PVC on the inside and using it for the live well drain.  When you want it dry you could plug it with a rubber stopper.
> I had a gheenoe that was set up similarly.


Yes, the top one is for the sponson hatch gutter drain. The one next to the stainless plug is for the livewell overflow elbow...

That's also an option you mentioned.


----------



## Net 30

I like the idea of installing 2 stainless drains to replace the original black plastic ones to make both wells watertight. I'm then gonna install another garboard drain at the height of the standpipe only on the live well side as a passive drain and can plug that with a rubber stopper when not in use. The release well will now become dry storage....cool. 

What brand of stainless drain did you use?

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Dillusion

Great plan! The owner before me of this skiff did the same thing if you go back in the old pics, except he used this gigantic overflow plastic thing I removed.

The old black drains are 1" in diameter, so the 7/8" garboard SS drain plugs work best. Here is the ones I used and this is also the cheapest price I've found on them:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310648830590?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

It will fit perfectly in the hole with some 5200 to seal it in.

Keep in mind, though, I would not call the sponson wells 'dry storage', rather 'semi dry storage' as the gutter's arent really deep enough for a heavy downpour or the backflow from your engine when reversing quickly and water comes over the top.


----------



## gfish

I bet if you put a compression latch on those rear hatches, it would be dry.


----------



## Dillusion

> I bet if you put a compression latch on those rear hatches, it would be dry.


Very true. Unfortunately if you have the hole already drilled for the black plastic PERKO hatch pulls you are SOL unless you want to glass over the old hole.


----------



## gfish

> I bet if you put a compression latch on those rear hatches, it would be dry.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the one HB has mounts back behind the plastic pulls. I put one on my front hatch because water was pouring in when I took beach side waves over the bow. I installed the compression latch and it fixed the problem.
> 
> Very true. Unfortunately if you have the hole already drilled for the black plastic PERKO hatch pulls you are SOL unless you want to glass over the old hole.
Click to expand...


----------



## gfish

Well, that was a quote fail....


Anyway, I left the black pull and did the comp latch further in on the hatch.
Looks ok for now, I will have it fixed when I have my topside redone


----------



## Net 30

> Great plan! The owner before me of this skiff did the same thing if you go back in the old pics, except he used this gigantic overflow plastic thing I removed.
> 
> The old black drains are 1" in diameter, so the 7/8" garboard SS drain plugs work best. Here is the ones I used and this is also the cheapest price I've found on them:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310648830590?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> It will fit perfectly in the hole with some 5200 to seal it in.
> 
> Keep in mind, though, I would not call the sponson wells 'dry storage', rather 'semi dry storage' as the gutter's arent really deep enough for a heavy downpour or the backflow from your engine when reversing quickly and water comes over the top.


Thanks for the link.

I agree about the "semi-dry storage".  With some Dri-Dek sheets in the release well, at least I can throw my PFDs in there and free up some bow storage.

Gonna keep the original latch pulls on the hatches - I don't mind mopping up a bit of moisture now and then vs the cost $ of glass work.


----------



## Dillusion

> I bet if you put a compression latch on those rear hatches, it would be dry.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the one HB has mounts back behind the plastic pulls.  I put one on my front hatch because water was pouring in when I took beach side waves over the bow.  I installed the compression latch and it fixed the problem.
> 
> Very true. Unfortunately if you have the hole already drilled for the black plastic PERKO hatch pulls you are SOL unless you want to glass over the old hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

My front hatch does bup up and down in super rough water.

I'm lucky, though, because the devilray has an unusually deep gutter. Deeper than the 17.8 and whipray gutters.


----------



## el9surf

I had the latch pulls replaced on mine when Tom did the deck. I will let you guys know how dry the hatches stay once I get some time on the boat. The new ones are stainless twist style and are really snug when shut. 

Skiff looks good Matty!


----------



## swampfox

Man I am shocked HB used such cheap ass plastic drains and plugs. For the ridiculous amount of money they charge for glorified jon boats. You would think they would be top shelf all the way. What are they saving $10 on $50,000 skiffs? WTF :-? I mean I expect cheap crap like that on my old $10,000 Mako 1550. My Mako's were faded and crumbling from a few years of UV. But you did right with what you replaced it with. My Lostmen has those everywhere. And they don't leak a drop. I just quite pulling the sponson plugs. It was a waste of time. Never had a drop in em ever over many years.


----------



## Dillusion

> Man I am shocked HB used such cheap ass plastic drains and plugs. For the ridiculous amount of money they charge for glorified jon boats. You would think they would be top shelf all the way. What are they saving $10 on $50,000 skiffs? WTF :-? I mean I expect cheap crap like that on my old $10,000 Mako 1550. My Mako's were faded and crumbling from a few years of UV. But you did right with what you replaced it with. My Lostmen has those everywhere. And they don't leak a drop. I just quite pulling the sponson plugs. It was a waste of time. Never had a drop in em ever over many years.


lol take a breather there, turbo. 

You have to remember this skiff was made in 2002, and did not have a retail of $50,000. The retail price was $21k for this skiff brand new, and back in 2002 these drains were standard issue and were the 'cool' thing to put on drain holes, back over a decade ago.

Things change, and evolve...and I'm glad that all NEW HB hulls that are made come with stainless drains


----------

